# My last board breaking competition



## zDom (Apr 6, 2012)

Came out of retirement for one last tournament last year.

I'm the guy on the far right.

Punch, knifehand, front leg side kick (but view blocked by holders):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=yS7AtkuAurs&feature=endscreen

http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=OnSauDX6N6c&feature=endscreen

http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=WjiSSuPd-oc&feature=endscreen

Two boards jump backside... but also with view blocked by holders ...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=Pupc9kQf608&feature=endscreen

Spinning heel (unsupported/speed break) -- you can see, but I fall down ... meh. Embarressing.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=l_5ChN6v9uM&feature=endscreen

Roundhouse, ball of the foot (I thought I was sloppy on rechamber and recovery):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oT7H6U_t8RQ&feature=relmfu


and tie breaking break, high jump front kick.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=BLMiZ_OwiKk&feature=endscreen


I still have a lot of practice to do ... sigh.


----------



## ks - learning to fly (May 15, 2012)

more practice never hurts anyone!  Good job!


----------

